# Mail server issues. Mail end in spam.



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

So we have a dedicated server, each domain hosted has properly set up SPF and DKIM.

They send and recieve mails, but their mails always end up in the persons spam folder. This is really bad, as many mails and correspondence are lost because of this and newsletters end up having no one read them, as they're in spam.

I have read about reverse DNS and PTR records. Our IP resolves to:

75.154.201.109.in-addr.arpa. 13836 IN	PTR	thor.handi-it.dk.

Is this correct? and what does the individuel domains have to use? Do they use the same mailer if on the same IP?

We really want to prevent our mails from ending up in spam all the time.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

They won't necessarily use the same mail daemon if they're on the same IP, but that won't matter since most spam blocks are IP- or domain-based. Having correct SPF and DKIM records help, but aren't necessarily a panacea to preventing your outbound emails ending up in spam folders. The best hope you have is to try and contact your web host's support personnel and see if they'll do the legwork necessary to get your IP removed from the spam blocker.


----------

